# desert eagle



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

recoil....  i want to get the de in 50 ae or 44 mag any sugjestions recoil reliability and price wise?
:beer:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*I would choose the 44 Magnum over the 50 Action Express in the Mark XIX Desert Eagle Pistol!* I reload and I don't like rimless pistol cartridges, because they headspace off the case mouth so trim length is critical! Factory loaded 44 Magnum ammunition can be found just about anywhere! 44 Magnum has 8 rounds in the clip versus the 7 rounds of 50 A.E. in the Desert Eagle!

Recoil is very tolerable with either round in this heavy gas-operated, semi-automatic pistol!


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i have shot both they are a heck of a lot of fun and the recoil isn't that bad


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was looking for one a few years ago. You should read some reviews. I read them for about 3 months and decided not to get one. The best review was this guy never had any problems with his as long as he replaced the springs every 500 rds.

One of my relatives said that he had one and fired 1,000 shots threw his with no problems at all jamming including. He sold it of course. Surprisingly no other relatives can confirm him having one.

I really wanted the XIX version with a 10inch tube in 44mag.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

My son talked me into buying two of the eagles that I have. I now have 5. I have a lot of pistols but these are truely nice shooting guns. My wife has a hard time with most of my pistols since I have a lot of large bore pistols but she actually thinks the .44 is a comfortable pistol to shoot. They get a lot of attention at the indoor range we go to. When shooting the .50, everyone else stops shooting.


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

never shot the .50, but the .44 isn`t to bad and the .357 is just plain SWEET!!!!!!! they are also extremely accurate. i can do a 6 in. group at 100 yards


----------

